

Perl Weekly - An e-mail round-up of hand-picked news and articles about Perl - draegtun
http://perlweekly.com/

======
kinow
Thanks for sharing!

~~~
draegtun
Thank you and welcome aboard Hacker News.

\---

Note to all MetaCPAN users (<https://metacpan.org>)... you can add your HN
affiliation to your profile.

At the moment this will appear in your list of web profiles under the Author
page (for eg. <https://metacpan.org/author/DRAEGTUN>) but who knows what the
future may bring :)

~~~
szabgab
Thanks for posting the link. I just added my HN id along with 10 other ids to
my account: <https://metacpan.org/author/SZABGAB>

~~~
draegtun
You're welcome.

BTW I have this little script which lists all MetaCPAN / HN users:
<https://gist.github.com/1222875>

Currently it lists 5 users....

    
    
      PHAYLON (hn: phaylon)
      DRAEGTUN (hn: draegtun)
      JAITKEN (hn: LoonyPandora)
      SZABGAB (hn: szabgab)
      WOLDRICH (hn: trapd00r)
    

Hopefully thats just the start :)

------
amirf
Love it.

------
mishin
very useful, Gabor

